# Hyundai Is Making SSDs Now!?!



## newtekie1 (Nov 12, 2016)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820778001

WTH?

When did this happen?


----------



## Frick (Nov 12, 2016)

Well, I did have a Hyundai monitor once, it was pretty good. Had tons of features and a good price, with an avarage screen.


----------



## Grings (Nov 13, 2016)

They have been making ram for a good few years (or at least rebranding it)

Im sure i saw hyundai ddr2 back in the day


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 13, 2016)

RAM marked "Hyundai" in CPU-Z is just Hynix RAM from pre-SK years. Hynix makes NAND, so I"m not surprised.

It does seem a little strange that the product would be branded "Hyundai" though.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 13, 2016)

I wonder if this will increase the read and write speed of my  2013 sonata


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 13, 2016)

Hyundai is à billions dollars corporation. What where you expecting? They make electronics to heavy machinery.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Nov 13, 2016)

So do these SSD's come with rear wheel drive?


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 13, 2016)

Sort of like how Hitachi makes everything from HDDs to power tools to excavators, no?

Well, did before the buyout anyway.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 13, 2016)

Hyundai Group was broken up in 1997.  The most famous one, Hyundai Motor Company, has no affiliation with the original Hyundai Group.  This is clearly Hyundai Technology which I assume also has no affiliation with Hyundai Motor Company.  There's actually very little information available on Hyundai Technology so I have no idea who is their parent, if any.

It appears to not have been around very long.  Also appears to be a very small operation.
http://www.hyundaitechnology.com/

Edit: Some domain name digging and it is apparently owned by the chairman of "General Procurement, Inc." (info)



R-T-B said:


> Sort of like how Hitachi makes everything from HDDs to power tools to excavators, no?
> 
> Well, did before the buyout anyway.


Hitachi is a Japanese company and Japanese companies can never lay off employees (they have to leave on their own whim).  This is why they keep expanding and expanding into other industries.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 13, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Hitachi is a Japanese company and Japanese companies can never lay off employees (they have to leave on their own whim).



That's actually a bit of a myth.  It's technically legal, but there is a huge social taboo against it, especially in large corporations.  In short, they can, but the outcry wouldn't be worth it, so instead employees they want to get rid of are sent to "boredom rooms" until they finally quit (or, that is the hope).


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 13, 2016)

Hyundai is basically a direct competitor to Samsung. They are both Korea and they both do everything from consumer electronics to heavy metallurgy and ship making. Only thing Samsung doesn't make yet are cars. But is a bit stronger on the electronics department.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 13, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> Only thing Samsung doesn't make yet are cars.



They don't need cars, they make tanks lol.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 13, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> RAM marked "Hyundai" in CPU-Z is just Hynix RAM from pre-SK years. Hynix makes NAND, so I"m not surprised.
> 
> It does seem a little strange that the product would be branded "Hyundai" though.




That's what got me.  I knew Hynix was spun off of Hyundai a long time ago, but actual Hyundai branded SSDs seem odd to me.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 13, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> Hyundai is basically a direct competitor to Samsung. They are both Korea and they both do everything from consumer electronics to heavy metallurgy and ship making. Only thing Samsung doesn't make yet are cars. But is a bit stronger on the electronics department.


Hyundai Heavy Industries Group is another business that was separated from the Hyundai Group back in 1997.  Even though there's a lot of Hyundai businesses out there, very few of them are still connected.

SK Hynix is selling their own products now so I doubt it's related to Hyundai Electronics (founded 1983, renamed Hynix in 2001, renamed SK Hynix in 2012).  None of the products Hyundai advertises on their website even really existed back in 2001.  That said, Hyundai could be a US arm of SK Hynix because Hyundai will have more brand recognition than SK Hynix.  I sincerely doubt it though.


----------



## redundantslurs (Nov 13, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> Hyundai is basically a direct competitor to Samsung. They are both Korea and they both do everything from consumer electronics to heavy metallurgy and ship making. Only thing Samsung doesn't make yet are cars. But is a bit stronger on the electronics department.



Samsung has actually already made cars, when I was stationed in South Korea in the mid 2000s I've spotted a few of them.  They are not by any means as big as Hyundai but they do have a presences in the Korean car market.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 13, 2016)

Well, both Hyundai and Samsung started their industry with metallurgy and ship making. They both only "recently" shifted from heavy industry into consumer products and electronics. In the end, it doesn't even matter how they are named, they cover all of it. Hyundai only sells Hyundai branded cars, but they also own Kia. They brand both entirely separately despite the fact they share entire platforms and components. It's just how they run business.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 13, 2016)

redundantslurs said:


> Samsung has actually already made cars, when I was stationed in South Korea in the mid 2000s I've spotted a few of them.  They are not by any means as big as Hyundai but they do have a presences in the Korean car market.



You're right, it does. It's a joint venture between Samsung and Renault. Didn't know this before.


----------



## redundantslurs (Nov 13, 2016)

The funniest thing I've seen Samsung's name on are condoms.


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 13, 2016)

Will this Hyundai SSD make my Prius faster.


----------



## Champ (Nov 17, 2016)

You can probably control it with any galaxy device


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 17, 2016)

Champ said:


> You can probably control it with any galaxy device


Has long has it doesnt catch on fire.


----------



## qubit (Nov 17, 2016)

Hyundai make good cars nowadays, so I hope this translates into computer products too.


----------



## erixx (Nov 17, 2016)

^^^My Veloster is excellent


----------



## Brusfantomet (Nov 17, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> Hyundai is basically a direct competitor to Samsung. They are both Korea and they both do everything from consumer electronics to heavy metallurgy and ship making. Only thing Samsung doesn't make yet are cars. But is a bit stronger on the electronics department.


There are a lot of Samsung cars in South Korea


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 17, 2016)

SM6 is basically Renault Talisman. Hm. Anyway...


----------



## Komshija (Nov 17, 2016)

I'm sure it will be good. Hynix (Hyundai) RAM modules and other RAM's with Hynix chips proved quite good so far, so should their SSD's.


----------

